# Low lying placenta and C Section



## Clover (Dec 17, 2004)

I've just been told at my 32 week scan that my placenta is still low lying (about 1cm away from cervix, so not totally covering exit) and that I will be booked in for a C Section,  which I have come to terms with. 

Just wondered, my consultant suggested either the 12th or 19th June (actual EDD is June 29th), but recommeded the 19th which I think seems quite late considering my actual due date,  and that there is a risk of me bleeding and needing an emergency C Section if this happens.

What exactly are the risks with a low lying placenta.....is it safe to leave my C Section till so late on......can there be any complications?

Thanks in advance for your help....


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Most elective sections are done close to 39 weeks as possible.  This is to allow for any  discrepancy between scan dates as 20 week scans can be 10 days out either side.  Therefore if you had a section at 38 weeks baby may not be fully mature and have problemsbecause although it is good size it is only 36 weeks on apperance.  Hope this makes sense!!

Placenta praevia is a serious complication and there is a high risk of bleeding, however because it is known about, the doctors can prepare accordingly.  

The doctors are weighing up the pros and cons of when to deliver you and i should go with their recommendation of the 19th.  If you start labour before you will go in and have section done as an urgent section and the procedure is not that much different.  As long as you are not bleeding excessively if will still be under a epidural block, otherwise in an emergency it could be a general anaesthetic.

Hope this helps and answers your questions

Jan


----------

